# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Tawny Kitaen latest death from COVID "treatment" jab?

## Anti Federalist

*Tawny Kitaen, rest in peace, probably got the jab, but Internet hides the tracks*

https://presscalifornia.com/2021/05/...es-the-tracks/

Posted on May 9, 2021 12:50 pm

Social media is abuzz with clues that 80s vixen Tawny Kitaen took the Covid vaccine before she died at age 59, the cause of which authorities wont release.

But in her social media in the days before her death, announced Saturday, Tawny wrote that A) Covid is over, and B) she had booked a trip to Miami for a convention. (and C, that she was feeling very sick. - AF)

----------


## Anti Federalist

For those who don't know, Tawny is the smoking hot chick in this old "Whitesnake" video.

----------


## Danke

https://vaccineimpact.com/

----------


## oyarde

RIP , entirely too young . Hope her Daughters take it as well as can be expected.

----------


## jkr

My high school girlfriends brother used to date her when he went west to follow his git-tar dream...
rip

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> For those who don't know, Tawny is the smoking hot chick in this old "Whitesnake" video.


Or older videos...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Tawny Kitaen, rest in peace, probably got the jab, but Internet hides the tracks*
> 
> https://presscalifornia.com/2021/05/...es-the-tracks/
> 
> Posted on May 9, 2021 12:50 pm
> 
> Social media is abuzz with clues that 80s vixen Tawny Kitaen took the Covid vaccine before she died at age 59, the cause of which authorities won’t release.
> 
> But in her social media in the days before her death, announced Saturday, Tawny wrote that A) Covid is over, and B) she had booked a trip to Miami for a convention. (and C, that she was feeling very sick. - AF)


Cause of death: cardiomyopathy.

Known adverse effect of COVID vaccine: cardiomyopathy.

----------


## jmdrake

> *Tawny Kitaen, rest in peace, probably got the jab, but Internet hides the tracks*
> 
> https://presscalifornia.com/2021/05/...es-the-tracks/
> 
> Posted on May 9, 2021 12:50 pm
> 
> Social media is abuzz with clues that 80s vixen Tawny Kitaen took the Covid vaccine before she died at age 59, the cause of which authorities wont release.
> 
> But in her social media in the days before her death, announced Saturday, Tawny wrote that A) Covid is over, and B) she had booked a trip to Miami for a convention. (and C, that she was feeling very sick. - AF)


Thanks for posting this.  

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again.

You're right, we need a sticky thread that lists all the vaccine victims.  And if Kitty had NOT been vaccinated the media would be talking about this 24/7.  Especially if she allegedly caught COVID from church or a Trump rally or that South Dakota motorcycle rally or anything even remotely associated with conservatives.




> https://vaccineimpact.com/


+rep

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Bob Saget. John Madden. Betty White?

----------

